# My lead foot can't be in control- HELP!



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Went to head out for Dallas last night, got on the highway pushed my cruise button, then turned the set thing down and nothing happened- so i kept messing with it and every once in a while the little "ACTIVE" thing would pop up next the the "CRUISE" but it would just blink and go off. 
Anyone heard of this? I tried to think of everything, maybe a brake was stuck on and wouldn't allow the cruise to set- maybe it won't work with the traction controll off- maybe i have a loose connection- Only thing i could find in the manuel was cruise wouldn't set if you where under speeds of 25mph... HELP!


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

twist backwards not forwards, I did the same thing, it is opposite to other GM products.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i dont know how to use mine:willy: foot is just waiting to stomp onit:lol:


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

I think twisting down is "set" and up is "resume"... but i tried both ways tring to get it to work...Keep the ideas coming- please!!


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have used mine today and what I did was push the button and twist to set after my desired speed push button again. Hope I got that right.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Cruise works just fine with the T/C off. I don't use the T/C except when there's standing water on the roads.

If you're pushing the button on the end of the signal stalk inwards toward the column, that's an on/off switch (on most GM products, it's set/coast switch).


----------



## jbrehm (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm guessing he knows how to use the cruise control. Mine worked fine (even with TC on), but last week mine started doing the exact same thing. The check engine light also came on almost at the same time. I'm taking it to the dealer this week, but I'm wondering if it has to do with the clutch, and the computer thinks it's engaged.


----------



## jbrehm (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's the deal, I took my car in Yesterday. They said that the cruise control is disabled when the check engine light comes on... it's a safety feature (not sure why). The code that came up was riding the clutch, they reset the switch and my cruise now works. It was that simple!


----------

